# Need a buddy. AF due 10/29!!!



## Kylarsmom

please i really need a buddy that is due to test close to me. I just got my AF so someone who is due for AF in a month i really need someone to go through this with please and thank you! message me if interested!


----------



## Mummy~L

Hiya hun! My AF is due on 31st so I will buddy up with you.

We are TTC #2 xx


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies

I just got AF yesterday so am due on 28th. I'm definitely up for having a couple more buddies and really could do with some cycle buddies to share the ups and downs of the coming month/s. How are you doing so far? I've still got lots of AF pain which always reminds me of why it sometimes gets called the curse. It feels so unfair that not only is it a definite message that there's no BFP but also that it hurts badly!

Hugs and baby dust to you both x


----------



## Swepakepa3

Im awating AF 10/21 alittle sooner the you but i'm also looking for a buddy


----------



## Mummy~L

:wave: Hi Leeze & Swepakepa!

AF has finished for me but I have quite a long cycle so would be due again around the 31st so will be testing then if I can hold out that long!

Fingers crossed this is our month!! xx


----------



## Swepakepa3

i recently bought an OPK (Today) and bought a new thermometer to keep a more accurate record of whats going on... fertility monitor doesn't seem to be doing the trick.


What aides are you ladies using to help calculate ovualation/fertility?


----------



## Leeze

Swepakepa3 said:


> i recently bought an OPK (Today) and bought a new thermometer to keep a more accurate record of whats going on... fertility monitor doesn't seem to be doing the trick.
> 
> 
> What aides are you ladies using to help calculate ovualation/fertility?

I normally use the clear blue ovulation sticks - the ones where you get a smiley face when your LH surge comes. I have just bought some much cheaper ov tests of amazon where you get about 30 for £6. I got the idea of someone else on here who uses these and then when she gets a positive test she uses the clearblue ones to confirm it. Normally I test early evening as I've heard the LH levels tend to be higher in the evening. But this cycle I'm going to start testing from day 8 and do it in the morning and evening just to be sure! x:dust:


----------



## Kylarsmom

so srry guys i just completely forgot to check my replys on this thread! totally pumped to keep up with you guys!! that AF is not gunna get us this month!!

I use Opk's and am buying a new thermometer to start doing temps this month! i didnt do them last month! hoping to pinpoint my O better!! I also got a b-complex to go along with my prenatal hoping to lengthen my LP a couple of days!! The wait to O is sooooo long and boring ! i hate it! =( How long have all of you been TTC?


----------



## Swepakepa3

i have been TTC for just little over 16 months.....

I finally got a high again on my fertility monitor this morning!!
First day with the OPK but i'm pretty sure that was negative.
First day with taking the temp as well so unable to compare right now!

Day 12 today!!

GOOD LUCK LADIES WE SHOULD BE OVUALTING WITHIN THE NEXT WEEK OR SO!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

wow day 12 already! LUCKY! I still feel like I have ages to go! BOO!


----------



## Swepakepa3

I may be slightly ahead of you but we will stick together..



First time with my OPK what are the results?
 



Attached Files:







day12.2.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 4









day12.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kylarsmom

wahoo!!!!!!!! go:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex: now!!!!!!!! LOL!


----------



## Swepakepa3

to bad he's at work...... : (


----------



## Kylarsmom

bummer!! Well, just rape him when he walks in the door!! =)


----------



## Kylarsmom

btw... ttc 16 moths?!? that sucks!! i'd be a basket case by that point! good for you ... never give up!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Taken care of ;) he was happy to walk in the door hahahahha 

Now keep trying and praying


----------



## Kylarsmom

lol! so funny! i wish it was my O time! ahhhhhhhh! time needs to hurry up!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Kylarsmom said:


> btw... ttc 16 moths?!? that sucks!! i'd be a basket case by that point! good for you ... never give up!!

It's not easy that's for sure... I'm getting more and more down... People keep asking when we are gonna have a baby and that stresses me out more . And I'm tired of people telling me to stop trying so hard (errr), I recently had severe health problems so I'm just hoping all my insides are fit to conceive and carry. Thanks!!


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies

I've been TTC for 9 months now, so this is our 10th cycle. I'm thinking this is going to be our lucky one! My OH and are plotting to have the morning off work next Tuesday as that's day 12 and that tends to be when I get the smiley face on the ovulation tests. I'm also going to try to go to the gym a couple of times this week to get the fitness levels up! I've just started on the Maca tablets, so I'm hoping they bring us some extra luck this month too! My OH is also going to take them as they're meant to help male fertility too. Also they're supposed to help with energy levels too and I could definitely do with some of that!

By the way, Kylarsmum and Swepakepa3 - you both have lovely avatar photos. I tried to get a photo up but the ones I've got are all too big!

Let's keep up lots of positive thoughts for us all to have a very successful month!!


----------



## Leeze

Just looking back at this thread too, Mummy L - your little one is adorable! xx


----------



## Swepakepa3

i'm hoping this is the lucky month for us all!! WE CAN DO THIS!!!

just completed a 5k this morning so that fitness level is up today along with ovulation and all the other good stuff needed!!

Lets get to work 

:sex::dust::spermy:


----------



## Kylarsmom

wow a 5k!?! awesome!!! I need to do that! haha! my body just isnt the same after my first pregnancy!


----------



## Kylarsmom

hows everyone doing today! cd 7 here... getting closer!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

CD 14 - three strong + opk's, two peak days on my cbfm, been trying to BD like crazy.... Now I wait...



Good luck ladies


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies

I'm feeling quite tired today but am trying my best to get some good long sleeps in over the next week to have lots of energy for BD-ing!

Fingers crossed for you swepakepa3! Well done for that 5k run, I'm impressed. I haven't made it to the gym yet but I'm hoping to get along in the next couple of days. 

I have started on the maca tablets, not sure if they're doing anything yet and I'm not sure how long it's meant to take before they start working. But it says on the side that they're good for energy, concentration and fertility. All sounds good to me! xx


----------



## Swepakepa3

maybe we should get together and motivate each other not only to conceive but to add more exercise into our daily lives!!

I did pilates class tonight (4:30-5:30)
the abd class (5:30-6:00)
Step/strengthenin class (6:00-7:00)

come one you can do it too!!

We have to get healthy to conceive that's my motivation right now!


----------



## Kylarsmom

True, but be careful once you do get pregnant to not over-do it with too much exercise! Good for you though that is awesome!


----------



## Leeze

that's really impressive, Swepakepa3! I'm tired just reading it! I didn't make it to the gym today but I've just spent 2 hours re-painting my living room - does this count?! Tomorrow I'm going for a swim before work and I will definitely make it to the gym on Thursday eve! I'm still doing well with the 8 hours sleep, which I think is a big one for me.

How's everyone doing emotionally? I'm feeling quite positive again, I'm sure this is nature's way of getting me motivated to BD again lots over the next 10 days or so (I like to get a bit of practice in for the few days beforehand too!) - it's funny once AF has passed my mood lifts even though there's been a huge disappointment just a few days earlier! xx


----------



## butterfly25

Hi, ladies i am new to this, this is my first day. I need a buddy too. i'm not good with the abbreaviations yet, but I am on day 12 of my cycle, im due again for my period around the 26th of oct.

my husband and I are trying for number three. My two are 7 and 5 and were complete surprises, so this is my first time TTC. 

I thought I was last month and it didn't work out, I hope this month works my best friend is 10 weeks prego and it would be cool to go through this together.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Welcome Butterfly! Let me introduce you to a cool site called Fertilityfriend.com! Play around on there a bit, it will help you learn things and chart your cycles. And if you have any abbreviation questions, let me know! This is only our 2nd mo ttc so obviously, im still new, but have picked up on a lot lately, you will learn it all fast!! Good luck and:dust: to you!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Oh Butterfly I see you are from TX.. Okie here ! =)


----------



## Swepakepa3

leeze said:


> that's really impressive, swepakepa3! I'm tired just reading it! I didn't make it to the gym today but i've just spent 2 hours re-painting my living room - does this count?! Tomorrow i'm going for a swim before work and i will definitely make it to the gym on thursday eve! I'm still doing well with the 8 hours sleep, which i think is a big one for me.

of course that counts!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Welcome aboard!!! and good luck!


I'm been stressed out.... Husband told me that not being prego yet is bothering him but he hasn't said anything becuase their isn't much else we can do....

I feel like its all my fault... his sperm tests all came back fine so......

I had major health problems 2 years ago... a year before that had gastic bypass... which has now been reserved due to my complications and had over 10 abdominal surgeries in the month on september 08 alone... so i'm kinda getting nervous that something is wrong...with no signs or symptoms of pregnancy after 16 month TTC..... I was on depo so i was expecting to take a little bit of time but i have been off depo now for 17-18 months...hmmmm just alittle down i guess

I think i pin pointed my O to atleast two day and took care of business each day and even 2x on the day i really that i was ovulating so if i don't get the :bfp: this month i don't know what i am going to do........ 

Why can't it be so simple?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Swepakepa3 said:


> Welcome aboard!!! and good luck!
> 
> 
> I'm been stressed out.... Husband told me that not being prego yet is bothering him but he hasn't said anything becuase their isn't much else we can do....
> 
> I feel like its all my fault... his sperm tests all came back fine so......
> 
> I had major health problems 2 years ago... a year before that had gastic bypass... which has now been reserved due to my complications and had over 10 abdominal surgeries in the month on september 08 alone... so i'm kinda getting nervous that something is wrong...with no signs or symptoms of pregnancy after 16 month TTC..... I was on depo so i was expecting to take a little bit of time but i have been off depo now for 17-18 months...hmmmm just alittle down i guess
> 
> I think i pin pointed my O to atleast two day and took care of business each day and even 2x on the day i really that i was ovulating so if i don't get the :bfp: this month i don't know what i am going to do........
> 
> Why can't it be so simple?

What exactly is gastic bypass? Thats rough hun, so sorry to hear that. I can't even imagine the disappointment you must feel from trying so hard and so long. Id be a mess. But just the fact that you're hubby didn't want to tell you how he felt about that means he wanted to spare your feelings, I can tell how much he loves you and its no one's "fault" when they don't succeed getting pregnant. It's not always about timing, sometimes there's lots of other things you can do besides try to time it right. Have you tried any vitamins or and natural fertility methods? If you have there's always fertility specialists you can see. I really really hope this is your month sweetie. But try to stay positive. Have you tried just taking a break from trying? A lot of times when people stop charting and trying, they end up pregnant, and if not it will at least give you a little break from disappointment and you can start fresh again


----------



## Swepakepa3

Gastric bypass is a weight loss surgery...i'm doing some testing right now to see if all the insides are working correcting.... HSG appointment the 26th, repeat ultrasound on the 27th (first one showed cyst)....... blah blha blah

I take prenatal vitamins that were prescribed to me in decemeber.... how just recently taking them daily... i was a few months ago then got frustrated and stopped.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Kylarsmom

oh, i knew that duh.. i guess i just wasnt thinking.. haha

Well good luck and keep me posted on what the dr's tell you!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

wont know anything until the beginning of novemeber the earliest i'm assuming...hoping AF doesn't appear and i don't have to go for those test...... and we wait


----------



## Kylarsmom

ugh waiting is the worst! i hope you dont even have to mess with any of that and get your BFP this month!!


----------



## butterfly25

Hi ladies, how is eveyone today. CD 13, I don't know if or when I should ovulate so we are just trying everyday through this week...I am just hoping that should work. Thanks for the website sugg, I will check it out.:thumbup:


----------



## Swepakepa3

I know i ask this a lot and i'm sorry... just this is my first month with opk and i'm not sure what to make of the results... I just feel like most of these are positive.... hmmmm help if you can please
 



Attached Files:







day 17.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## butterfly25

Hi swepa, I have not used opk before so sorry I can't help you. I have been curious about it so if you get an answer I would like to know too.


----------



## butterfly25

So since Im new to this site, can anyone tell me how I find you guys again, I am having trouble keeping up beucase i don't know where to find you again
??? Probably should be easy but I feel very confused.:wacko:


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies and welcome to butterfly! 

Swepakepa - I think those OPKs all look positive too! I think you can get positives for up to 2-3 days depending on how long the LH surge is - did you do these on different days? I'm planning to test morning and evening this cycle starting from Sunday. I know what you mean about it being disheartening, I've only been trying for 10 months and I'm already starting to feel like that! I've started taking Maca capsules this month as they were recommended by a friend and a couple others on here. Also I'm thinking of trying Acupuncture in a couple months as that is meant to help too. I think nothing like a positive mental attitude too!

Butterfly - the best way I find this thread again is to go into the Trying to Conceive section, then into TTC buddies then if you can remember the name of the person who started the thread ie in this one it was KylarsMum then that helps too. There might be a better way of doing it!

KylarsMum - I hadn't heard of Fertilty Friend - must give that one a try! I'm still planning on trying lots of things this month to try to cover all bases. 

Bye for now, I'm going to have a relaxing evening with my OH now as we've not seen each other in a couple of days and it will be good to start some practising for next week! xx


----------



## Leeze

I've just found out a new way to find threads you've been posting on! If you click on your username at the top right hand section of the page, then click on "Statistics" you can then go into "All posts by xx" and find any posts you've made, You then click on the heading of your last post in that section and it takes you there! much easier to find! X


----------



## Swepakepa3

i use the quick links link and then either go to today's posts or subscribed threads.


----------



## Kylarsmom

dang.. ok day 14 looks like it MIGHT be a bit lighter than the control.. but still, thats an insane amount of days... idk what to tell u hun... it could be good it could be bad it could be nothing ... =( sorry that wasnt much help.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Leeze said:


> I've just found out a new way to find threads you've been posting on! If you click on your username at the top right hand section of the page, then click on "Statistics" you can then go into "All posts by xx" and find any posts you've made, You then click on the heading of your last post in that section and it takes you there! much easier to find! X

Yes the fertilityfriend website is awesome. its so easy to keep track of stuff! the first month i did it, i didnt do temping but i just kept track of the days we bd'd my cm, my period days, and all my symptoms, after your first cycle, it can start to calculate when things should happen the next month. it will tell you when you should be ovulating and what your most fertile days are based on your predicted ovulation day!! its awesome!


----------



## Folly

Swepakepa3 said:


> I know i ask this a lot and i'm sorry... just this is my first month with opk and i'm not sure what to make of the results... I just feel like most of these are positive.... hmmmm help if you can please

Maybe day 14? Are you temping? 

CD11 here, hubby went out last night with work and had too much tequila, think his swimmers are probably all pickled if the colour of him this morning is anything to go by :haha: Don't think I Ov until around CD16 though, have a low on my CBFM so time for recovery!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ugh how do you guys remember to temp when you wake up?! I have my bbt right next to the bed and i ALWAYS forget to do it til its too late!! uGHH!!


----------



## new bride

Can I please join you?

We're TTC #1. This is our 4th month. I'm on CD13 (i think, still getting my head round it all) I'm due AF on the 24th October, last one was 26th September. I think I'm near to ovulating so we're trying to BD often.

I'd love some helpful buddies to help me get my head round all of the abbreviations and plotting.

Thanks


----------



## Kylarsmom

Sure new bride! The more the merrier!! Ya the charting and abbreviations are hard and take awhile to get the hang of! I still run into them that i have no idea what people are talking about! haha! Good deal about being at ovulation! I think I still have like a week to go til ovulation! UGh so frustrating! Maybe it will come sooner! =/


----------



## Swepakepa3

Welcome aboard new bride and good luck! :dust: to you and everyone else who are waiting to ovulate.


Yes i am temping (first time this month as well) no being change 97.7 - 98.1 is my range.... i'm so confused.....

this is the longest TWW (two week wait) ever


----------



## Leeze

Kylarsmom said:


> Ugh how do you guys remember to temp when you wake up?! I have my bbt right next to the bed and i ALWAYS forget to do it til its too late!! uGHH!!

To be honest, I bought a thermometer but have never used it! It's beside my bed and has been for about 3 months! I prefer to use OPKs! I've a lot of respect for people who remember to do their temps everyday though!


----------



## Leeze

new bride said:


> Can I please join you?
> 
> We're TTC #1. This is our 4th month. I'm on CD13 (i think, still getting my head round it all) I'm due AF on the 24th October, last one was 26th September. I think I'm near to ovulating so we're trying to BD often.
> 
> I'd love some helpful buddies to help me get my head round all of the abbreviations and plotting.
> 
> Thanks

Welcome new bride! I'm fairly new on here too so am still trying to get my head round some of the abbreviations. Always happy to help with plotting though!!! x :winkwink:


----------



## Leeze

Swepakepa3 said:


> Welcome aboard new bride and good luck! :dust: to you and everyone else who are waiting to ovulate.
> 
> 
> Yes i am temping (first time this month as well) no being change 97.7 - 98.1 is my range.... i'm so confused.....
> 
> this is the longest TWW (two week wait) ever

Aw, I feel your pain about having the longest TWW ever! My 2WW last month felt like that. Funny, I was just thinking that I should be at this moment thinking it's a very long 3WW if you know what I mean because I've still got another week before I get to the 2WW. Am feeling strangely positive and chilled today though. Ask me again in a week and I'll be right there with you!


----------



## Kylarsmom

ahhhhhhh time is just dragging, its KILLING me! I want to O early!! ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

lets do the O dance!!


----------



## new bride

Thanks ladies, its really nice to find some support. My DH doesn't really understand how difficult it really is to fall pregnant and my friends either dont want to, or caught straight away so i've no-one really to talk to. People asked me what I'd plan after the wedding had passed..... if only they knew eh???


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ugh.. so today im like cramping/achy back... kinda like O time... but negative OPK.. and its not due for over a week! ugh! wtf is that about?!?


----------



## butterfly25

maybe it is your o early, becuase don't you cramp when your o comes? I think I might o early, I feel wierd today, I'm hoping for some cramping the next few days and the o will be here.


----------



## Kylarsmom

I'm really hoping so!! I O'd late last month, I feel like im ov'ing but neg OPK... I cant figure it out?! Must be some weird thing, or maybe im just getting close to Ov... who knows!?!


----------



## new bride

Hi Girls

How is everyone today? :flower::flower:

I've got a massive headache but that may be because I've done a mammoth weekly shop :blush:

My ticker thingy says this is todays symptom though so i'm not sure?!? :shrug:


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies

I got a negative on the OPK today but we've started our marathon BD-ing just in case! Tried softcups today, has anyone else used them? Not sure what I think, feels a bit uncomfortable but am willing to give it a go!

New bride - I remember last month in the 2WW I felt I had the symptoms from the ticker quite a few times, and every time I'd also think of a reason why I might have the symptoms that wasn't to do with TCC! It's really hard, isn't it?

It's sunny today in London and really warm, especially since it's October! My OH and I have been out for a lovely walk and picked up some nice organic food from a local farmer's market so all in all I'm feeling in a great mood today!

Klyarsmum - it's difficult waiting for the positive on the OPKs, isn't it? My range for getting a positive has been 6 days apart, so maybe the cramping is a sign that you're getting an earlier O this month! Fingers crossed for you! xx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey ladies!! We have also started BD'ing everyday now, in case I O early! Im also doing the shettles method and cutting off 2 days before O. Since its only our 2nd month trying, I thought, why not give it a go. If i dont get preggers this month im screwing that method and just dtd every day around O... 

That is very helpful to know you range 6 days apart on +opks! Still got a - today, but maybe its coming soon! Good luck new bride, you're way ahead of me , so anxious for you to test!


----------



## butterfly25

Hi ladies, Hows everyones weekend? Mine was busy and I have a sick kid so not very much fun and no BDing because of all that. 
But I'm cramping this morning so I'm hoping to o soon, and we will just have to BD everyday this week...
My husband and I are going to have a weekend away this weekend so I wish I would o then, but if it happend this week that's okay too. 

kylarsmom- what is shettles method, I have never heard of that?


----------



## Kylarsmom

butterfly25 said:


> Hi ladies, Hows everyones weekend? Mine was busy and I have a sick kid so not very much fun and no BDing because of all that.
> But I'm cramping this morning so I'm hoping to o soon, and we will just have to BD everyday this week...
> My husband and I are going to have a weekend away this weekend so I wish I would o then, but if it happend this week that's okay too.
> 
> kylarsmom- what is shettles method, I have never heard of that?

weekend was good. started bd'ing everyday now ! The shettles method is a method of TTC a girl or boy. When trying to concieve a girl you should BD from end of AF to 2-3 days before OV. then with a boy you do on O day. The theory is the boy sperm are faster and die faster. the girl sperm are slower and stronger. so by doing it 2-3 days before o.. the boy sperm should have died off and the girl ones are still left waiting on the egg. its worth a shot, but ill be happy with whatever God gives me!


----------



## butterfly25

Oh, I have heard of that. My sister has three boys and a girl and she supposedly was tyring that to get her girl, so I think I probably does work. I hope it works for you. I have a girl and a boy so whatever I get I will be happy with, but I think girls are easier and I secretly wouldn't mind it being a girl. :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

haha, good to know ! Yea, I really want a girl since i already have my sweet little boy!! But if its a boy this time, its a good excuse to beg DH for a 3rd! haha!!


----------



## Leeze

loving the positive spirit ladies!

it's interesting to hear about the different methods for trying to conceive a boy or a girl. I wouldn't mind either way for the first one, but I would ideally like at least one of each. 

I haven't got a positive O yet either but I'm thinking I'll get the first positive OPK tomorrow or Wednesday. Planning on getting an early night tonight to have lots of strength for the next few days!

Fingers crossed for us all - and happy BD-ing! xx


----------



## new bride

Hi Ladies

I've no ther symptoms that I can think of....... I just know I'll start making them up soon!! 8 days to testing so I'm hoping everything stays good for me this month!

Hope you are all well today, and enjoying DTD..... I'm pretty much pleased to have a little break and I know DH is!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Haha, I know my DH is getting tired of it AND He's really sick!! :cry: So that's not good! He's been a trooper though and we dtd every day this weekend but skipped last night, then he promised we'd do it every day til the 2 day cut off. What a good guy :thumbup: Still -OPK so im guessing i will probably O late again this month, like last month.. BOO.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Swepakepa3 -- havent heard from you in awhile!! what's the latest?? how many dpo? any symptoms?


----------



## butterfly25

so I cramped really bad last night, but this morning nothing, so does that mean im done the o. How do you knwo when you've done the 0 and you start counting down to test? I still have cm, so I'm guessing I might not be done yet. This is confusing. 

I agree with you ladies, my DH is kind of tired of all the BDing, but too bad, he better just get over it and make me a baby. HA!


----------



## Kylarsmom

lol thats funny. 
ummm are you temping or using OPKs? checking cm helps, but if you use opks u can know close to when ov starts and then u will know when its over by when you get a temp dip...


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Fingers crossed for you new bride, here's hoping those symptoms start coming!

Kylarsmum - I haven't got a positive OPK yet either but am hoping mine comes tomorrow. I'm willing mine to come, I want it to hurry up!

Butterfly - I've found the only way to be sure when I've O d is to do an OPK - I've never really got into temping. Normally after you get a positive on the OPK then ovulation will be between 12-36 hours afterwards. I'd say to be sure then to DTD for 2 more days after getting a positive on the OPK

Let's hope we'll have some of those lovely BFPs coming on this thread!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kylarsmom

i know, i cant wait til all our girls on this thread start testing and we can go through this together!!!


----------



## butterfly25

thanks, I think I will try opk next go around if this month doesn't work out. I might try temps, too but that might be too much rememebering for me, I'll just have to see.


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies! 

Looks like we are on about the same schedules here! Hope we all get something good in 2 weeks. Im CD 18 and from the excruciating pain im feeling today and the 4 positive OPK's ive had since yesterday I am ovulating like, nowish? I dont temp or do much of anything else so being in pain is actually awesome thing for me this month cuz I never get a Positive OPK cuz i never test this late! Guess its a sign that its hurting this month cuz I just learned when I ovulate. woo woo! (always thought it was around CD 12-14). 
BD time. Although- each month this is usually more the time that my SO and I get cranky with each other so no wonder no baby luck! :haha:

Anyone further along the month than me have any promising symptoms?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hello there! I Ov'd on CD 19 last month, so i probably will around then this month too, although i wish it would be earlier. only cd 14 today. =/ Ya ive read that Ov is when you get PMS, which makes sense, i did not feel like DTD last month on ov day bc i was hurting and cranky! no wonder its so hard to make babies. lol


----------



## butterfly25

hi nypage1981, today i'm cd19, I think I am ov today or tomorrow. I haven't used opk yet or temps, just going by my body and the signs its giving me. I really cramped yesterday and have been kind of grumpy today, I hope this next 2ww is not as aweful as I suspect it will be, im not good at waiting. 
how long have you been TTC and do you have other children? 
I have two kids 7 and 5 and only been trying for #3 for two months. Good to have another buddy.


----------



## helloeveryone

hi can i join in this is my second month trying for :baby:
now on 21 days out of a 30day cycle proberly test around the 22nd october,
getting bored and fed up on waiting to test,,


----------



## new bride

Hi helloeveryone :hi:

Welcome aboard! You're the furthest along at CD21 (i think) but I think you are testing after me. Are you waiting til AF is late? I can't wait that long! :blush:

I'm trying not to think about it today so i'm busy doing other things!!
:laundry::dishes::hangwashing::iron:

Good luck for your :bfp:

:dust:


----------



## Kylarsmom

welcome newbies! im having a rough time today. DH is sick and we havent done it the last 2 nights. my OPK was almost pos today. trying not to be angry with him but its hard. if it were me i'd just suck it up. its not like id care if it werent O time almost. ughhhh.. this sucks. i'll i have to say is he better perform tonight or im going to be a wreck. i am not investing all my time, emotions and thoughts into this (not to mention the money on OPKs and vits and changing my diet) just to not even have a chance at pregnancy b/c last time i checked you had to have sex to get pregnant. BOO!


----------



## butterfly25

Kylarsmom, I know what you mean about DH not being in the mood. Mine has just been really tired from work so I let him have a pass last night, but since I know today is suppose to be my o day I woke up before the alarm and didn't give him a choice. But he was in better spirits this morning than last night, so all was good. :winkwink:
I hope i o today, and it works, I can't imagine how I am going to get through the 2ww. I am not a patient person and I can't stop thinking about it. 
I hope we all have successful months,:happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Kylarsmom- I freak out like that too...such a small window of opportunity! This month we didnt do it as often leading up to ovulation but since the positive OPK monday we have twice so who knows. Im not holding my breath cuz we were at each other's throats a bit there and I am the one whose been sick as a dog! Not so attractive. 

I do have a 6 year old daughter. I tried to put a picture on here of her but realized that my computer crashed the other day and none of my millions of pictures are here anymore. boo. Ive wanted another one for about 2 years we've been casually trying. Meaning not doing anything but unprotected sex. So ive begun OPKs...not too religiously but ill do it more now for sure.... 

Ok, question- so today's wedsday. Monday I had positive OPK morning and night but didnt test before that so dont know since when....Yesterday (tuesday) I had positive OPK 3 times... Darkest was about 5pm. Today its lighter now. So when would ya'll suppose I ovulated? I dont even know what day to consider myself right now.....i know i am 19 but now what do i consider my OD? Im assuming yesterday but if we didnt BD til last night, doesnt that mean I missed it? That would mean that the only chance I have is Monday night, twice. And I got up right away.....ugh. We did BD a few times saturday am though so would that be oK? ....whats the consensus?


----------



## Kylarsmom

I think if you got a + mon you would of O'd Tuesday, but like you said if its the first time u tested it you could of gotten the surge sun and O'd monday. but since u dont know that for sure, i'd guess you o'd tuesday. its good to start those OPKs about a week before you expect to O though, b/c a lot of people O earlier than they think they will. But just go off what you know and keep in mind when testing in a couple weeks that you might be off on your dates. So i'd say you were 1 dpo today. but a lot of people get pregnant BDing the day of and day after O. and since u dont really know when u O'd for sure, only time will tell if it worked or not. Im in the same boat. not sure if we are gunna miss it this month or not, but no need fretting. theres always a chance if u had sex anywhere near O so might as well just give it to God and hope that spermy finds that egg! ;)


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone and welcome to the newbies!

I just got the positive opk so am feeling very happy. My OH is home any minute and I'm going to jump on him as soon as he gets in the door! Also we got the results of his SA today and everything was within the normal ranges so this is making me feel very happy! :happydance:

Kylarsmum - sorry to hear your DH is still sick. That sucks. Hope he manages to feel a bit better for the :sex: - tell him it will make him feel better and put a smile on his face afterwards and that will help his illness!

Nypage1981 - normally you o within 36 hours of the LH surge starting - so I would think probably today or yesterday. So your most fertile days would most likely be Sunday, Monday, Tuesday (and possibly today). But Saturday could still be a good one - I mean the little swimmers :spermy: can supposedly stay alive inside you for up to a week if the environment is right for them - either lots of EWCM or if you used pre-seed, conceive plus or something like that.

Butterfly - well done for getting your OH first thing this morning! That's impressive. I have to admit that my OH and I are not great in the morning before work - we've tried a couple of times but can't quite get it together!

New bride and Helloeveryone - i'm hoping to hear about some symptoms from you soon! 

Lots of positive thoughts and baby dust!


----------



## nypage1981

How many days do ya'll get a positive on your OPKs? I have used them since July and never had a couple days of + before. Im a lot more crampy this month around also- maybe a reallllly good ovulation? haha, kidding. I had to take lots of IBprofen last night just to get past the pain for the deed! Hope it doesnt mess with my eggy, im not a huge med taker. Ok so im gunna assume im 1 DPO today. Still cramping but the OPK is a tad lighter than the test line so its back to a negative. 

So, if you get a positive today, Leeze, does that mean you O is today? Or tommorrow? Do you get positive for a couple days or just one? Its tough to decipher when I had positive a couple days!....

Kylarsmom- i'd say you'll still totally be in it. You've got the next couple days at least to do it and then you O and still another day after that. Keep tryin:) 

Anyone else in 2WW? I dont POAS anymore until ive missed the AF cuz ive made myself nuts in the past year with that!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Leeze said:


> Hi everyone and welcome to the newbies!
> 
> I just got the positive opk so am feeling very happy. My OH is home any minute and I'm going to jump on him as soon as he gets in the door! Also we got the results of his SA today and everything was within the normal ranges so this is making me feel very happy! :happydance:
> 
> Kylarsmum - sorry to hear your DH is still sick. That sucks. Hope he manages to feel a bit better for the :sex: - tell him it will make him feel better and put a smile on his face afterwards and that will help his illness!
> 
> Nypage1981 - normally you o within 36 hours of the LH surge starting - so I would think probably today or yesterday. So your most fertile days would most likely be Sunday, Monday, Tuesday (and possibly today). But Saturday could still be a good one - I mean the little swimmers :spermy: can supposedly stay alive inside you for up to a week if the environment is right for them - either lots of EWCM or if you used pre-seed, conceive plus or something like that.
> 
> Butterfly - well done for getting your OH first thing this morning! That's impressive. I have to admit that my OH and I are not great in the morning before work - we've tried a couple of times but can't quite get it together!
> 
> New bride and Helloeveryone - i'm hoping to hear about some symptoms from you soon!
> 
> Lots of positive thoughts and baby dust!

Leeze- We should be extremely close to one another this month! My OPK this morning was borderline positive. I might have to post a pic to see if you guys think its positive or not. This afternoons test was not positive but very close as well. I think I should get a positive for sure by tomorrow morning. so if I can get DH in the sack tonight, it should be perfect timing! (according to the shettles method.) We will only be a day or 2 DPO different from each other i think!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Kylarsmom said:


> Swepakepa3 -- havent heard from you in awhile!! what's the latest?? how many dpo? any symptoms?

Sorry I haven't been on lately... I find that coming on this site makes the wait much harder. And I just went to doctor today and found I he believes I ruptured my calf So i have been in a lot of pain with that so haven't really been focusing on other things..... 


However AF is due on Monday... I'm tired and crampy but i don't know if thats signs of AF, and being tired should be becuase I can't get comfortable in bed....

We will see what monday brings.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Good luck ladies... I might cave in a test tomorrow or the next time... I just don't like to buy the tests if I could just wait a few more days rather then getting my hopes up.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Good luck! Update us with any changes! Sorry to hear about your calf!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

will do!! Good luck! :dust: hope to see :bfp:


----------



## new bride

Well I'm extremely tired all of the time, and very irritable but this may just be because DH has been working later every night so all I feel we do is say hi and then go off to bed :nope:

I'm absolutely desperate to :test: but need to wait a little longer and give those :spermy: some time to do their job. I'm feeling very downhearted today but we have had a lot on this month. We've both had a very bad cold and it really knocked me for six, more so than usual (I was hoping this may be a symptom) and mum broke her leg last week so its a wonder we ever remembered to :sex:

Hope you're all ok :kiss:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Wahoo! Got a +OPK today!! And we did it last night! So hoping those spermies hold on for 2 days and make me a girl!! =) 

New bride, i know how hard it is not to test! Try to give it a few more days though! You can do it!


----------



## helloeveryone

hi feeling better today,
was a bit down feeling bored of waiting to test,,
Think i might be getting thrush, i only seem to get thrush when ever i am pregnant but only when i'm at the end of my pregnancy.(not begining)
so don't think that is a sign.got no other signs
8 days till i test :thumbup:
hope everyone else is well,off to have a quick :coffee:before i get kids from school...


----------



## nypage1981

Good day everone! 

Kylarsmom- this means you are Oing early then huh! yay! 

Helloeveryone- what is thrush? I work in a hospital and have honestly never heard of that! 

Those who are close to testin make sure to let us know whatsup! Meanwhile i'll be sitting here for 2 long weeks. Although, I reeaaaally hope to hear some good stories from you girls cuz im pretty sure mine will be the same thing. AF will come and blah blah blah. Guess it could happen but after a few years you begin to think it never will....sigh.

Good luck girlies!


----------



## butterfly25

Hey ladies,
everyone is sounding good and positive. With everyone talking about opk's I'm to have to try it if this month doesn't work out. But I'm really hoping I don't have too. 
Kylarsmom-happy for your +. I hope you get your girl. I would love another girl, but I will be happy no matter what. I have boy stuff and girl stuff so I'm prepared no matter what happens. 

I don't see how you guys wait till AF comes, I probably will be testing the whole week before, it gets pricey buying all the tests but I just want to know and the sooner the better. So i;m eager for some symptoms to arise. I still feel kind of crampy today and I don't know if that's common the day after O day. 

My hubby and I will be going out of town tomorrow, so I won't talk to you guys after today until Monday. I hope everyone gets some good symptms this weekend.


----------



## Kylarsmom

https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o153/mrswilliamgiddings/IMG_2594.jpg

Wahoo!!!!!! Baby makin time!


----------



## nypage1981

I only wait because I dont have much hope for a positive anymore. I seriously for a year have taken hundreds of them all negative....had a MC a year ago this month and was really hoping to be preggers by the time it came:( Then again, mixed feelings cuz im scared to death that i'll lose another one. I feel as though im infertile now though since its been so long....maybe now that i've really figured out my ovulation time? Heres my fingers crossing. How long have you been trying for Butterfly? I was reeeeaaalllly crampy the day after I thought I ovulated so I think thats normal. They say women are in pain aprox every 3 months of ovulation for some strange reaason.


----------



## nypage1981

Yay Kylars mom! What brand of those OPKs are you using?


----------



## Kylarsmom

The are the walmart "answer" brand =) The small one is the 20 pack and the big one is the 7 pack


----------



## nypage1981

Sweet! My amazon.com ones are almost out. There were like 40 or 50 of them and 10 HPT sticks with that. The HPT ones were out in a flash. Thats why i've given up on my obssession for them and just wait til AF comes! so are you 1dpo today?


----------



## Kylarsmom

No I think im either ovulating today or possibly tomorrow. I wont know til i get my dip drop and rise exactly where im at yet ...


----------



## Leeze

nypage1981 said:


> How many days do ya'll get a positive on your OPKs? I have used them since July and never had a couple days of + before. Im a lot more crampy this month around also- maybe a reallllly good ovulation? haha, kidding. I had to take lots of IBprofen last night just to get past the pain for the deed! Hope it doesnt mess with my eggy, im not a huge med taker. Ok so im gunna assume im 1 DPO today. Still cramping but the OPK is a tad lighter than the test line so its back to a negative.
> 
> So, if you get a positive today, Leeze, does that mean you O is today? Or tommorrow? Do you get positive for a couple days or just one? Its tough to decipher when I had positive a couple days!....
> 
> Kylarsmom- i'd say you'll still totally be in it. You've got the next couple days at least to do it and then you O and still another day after that. Keep tryin:)
> 
> Anyone else in 2WW? I dont POAS anymore until ive missed the AF cuz ive made myself nuts in the past year with that!


Well, I did the clear blue smiley face test yesterday and the cheap POAS from the internet. Both came back positive but the POAS had a faint line rather than a strong one. I did the POAS again this morning and it was much stronger so I think I O'd today. My OH is out at a work function tonight but I'm hoping he won't be too late and we should get a quickie in tonight when he gets back for good measure!


----------



## Leeze

Kylarsmom said:


> https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o153/mrswilliamgiddings/IMG_2594.jpg
> 
> Wahoo!!!!!! Baby makin time!

That is a lovely strong positive! Wahay! I got a much stronger line on mine today too so I'm pretty sure my O day is today! :happydance:


----------



## Leeze

As for the question of whether to test or not, before I came on this forum I'd got quite good at waiting until the morning of the day AF was due before testing. Last month I started testing on about 10dpo - I blame all the POAS addicts on here who got me hooked!! :haha: And I've got a big bag full of the cheap tests from amazon so I can honestly say I won't be waiting till AF comes this time either! 

for those of you that are in the 2WW already, I'm looking forward to hearing about those symptoms!

I'm not looking forward to the 2WW madness but am still feeling quite positive about this month. I don't think we could have done much more (as long as we get that last one in tonight!)

Fingers crossed everyone and lots of baby dust x

PS good to see you back Swepakepa - sorry to hear about your calf!


----------



## helloeveryone

nypage1981 said:


> Good day everone!
> 
> Kylarsmom- this means you are Oing early then huh! yay!
> 
> Helloeveryone- what is thrush? I work in a hospital and have honestly never heard of that!
> 
> Those who are close to testin make sure to let us know whatsup! Meanwhile i'll be sitting here for 2 long weeks. Although, I reeaaaally hope to hear some good stories from you girls cuz im pretty sure mine will be the same thing. AF will come and blah blah blah. Guess it could happen but after a few years you begin to think it never will....sigh.
> 
> Good luck girlies!

You asked what thrush is,it's not to nice, it's a fungal infection in the vaginal,
symtoms include itching and soreness of the vaginal and sometimes you get discharge,
Anyway it's getting better if that what i had,,


----------



## nypage1981

OOOH! Im glad you are feeling better- thrush sounds very not fun.
I may not have an eggy implanting or anything this month but im pretty stoked that i finally for the first time can pretty asssuredly say I know when i was ovulating. I dont do temping or anything but my Ovulation sticks were super dark and i felt the pain. Feels good to at least know when to test and begin the BD next month! 

I may get some internet cheapie pregnancy strips yet but may not. Its liberating to not be obssessed with testing before AF comes! Altho, I usually want to only because I work in radiology and so its wise to know asap so i limit my exposure. No symptoms of anything weird yet though and im dpo 2 or 3 already so i wish i had something going on.....


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks Leeze! They actually say its about 12-36 hours AFTER you get your first positive OPK that you actually ovulate. Although last month I think I O'd the day I got my positive. Its hard to know bc if you only test in the mornings you could of gotten the surge at night and didnt detect it until morning, already 12 hours into it you could technically be ovulating from the first +OPK. So who knows!! Mine yesterday was borderline pos so idk if it actually was or not. But if it was, then I probably O'd today. If today was my first actual + then I'll probably O tomorrow. But I have been having O pains for 2 days now. Geez, who knows! 

nypage- dont worry some girls dont have any symptoms and get their bfps as a nice surprise!


----------



## nypage1981

Kylarsmom- you sound like me. Lol. We both know we have positive OPKS and that its within 2 days window. Guess you better be covering your bases all these days! You been able to get MR Sick man on your side these last couple?


----------



## Kylarsmom

haha, mr stick man.. thats awesome!

Umm.. We bd'd last night, it was a good one. like the kind that makes babies. LOL!!
But we are trying the Shettles method b/c we both really want a little girl. So part of that is cutting of bd'n 2 days before O. Which i may of cut it even closer to O than that, but Im ok with that. I believe it's in God's hands but if I can do something to maybe swing the odds one way, naturally, i dont see the harm in it. Im young and have 1 kid already, who we didnt have trouble conceiving, so i THINK it should be fairly easy for me to get pregnant. But if I dont this month using this method.. Im throwing that method out the window next month and doing it everyday around O and on O... so to answer your question we just did it yesterday and are stopping for a few days. LOL


----------



## Swepakepa3

I got like 7 days positive OPK's kinda strange first month testing.... I POAS this morning and NOTHING but i'm not counting anything out until AF arrives however I think I feel her on her way


----------



## Kylarsmom

Bummer Swepakepa ... 9 dpo is still pretty early, i'd give it til 11 or 12 dpo at least!


----------



## butterfly25

nypage1981, I hae only been trying for two months, but last month I really thought I was, my AF was late by a few days but it came and i was bummed. Bu tI know what you mean about having mixed feeling after mc. I have had one mc but that was before my two kids were born. But I have this sinking feeling that this time TTC is going to be difficult. I don't know why but I do.


----------



## butterfly25

Hi ladies, I hope everyone has a good weekend. I'm going out of town with just hubby and no kids, first time in 7 years we have done that. So when I check back in on sunday I hope to hear some good results from those of you who are closer to testing day. 
Good night all.


----------



## helloeveryone

kylarsmom- are you eating any thing different to try and get a girl,not sure what you have to eat ,but maybe worth a try,
i know if you want twins you should drink more milk and eat yams,,
off to get :coffee:just put my littlest down for nap ,so 1 hours rest
:happydance:


----------



## Kylarsmom

helloeveryone- yes, i have changed my diet completely, did all the recommended things for conceiving a girl, took calcium/magnesium supplements and tried to eat high calcium/mag foods, low potassium& sodium foods. so tons of milk & dairy, also acid fruits are supposed to help, and cranberries. We shall see. I think I O'd yesterday, I had a peak temp this morning which created a dip yesterday.


----------



## nypage1981

Hi girls!
I have such a dumb question I may be kicked out of this thread. lol. Does anyone have superstitions about sex the couple days after ovulation? Is there a way for it to ruin something that would have maybe started growing and attaching? I've never really thought much of it but my OH is really on me these few days and I think I o'd monday or tuesday but he convinces me each night still:) I think deep down I know it cant mess anything up, but am I wrong? 
Hope you are all doing well and enjoying your friday!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

lol - no kicking you out of the thread... but ive wondered similar things before, but i dont think they can "ruin" it as in stopping it from happening. even if its after you O and the sperm and egg are figuratively attached i dont think thats possible. dont worry hun it either will or wont happen but nothing like that could ruin your chances =)


----------



## Leeze

nypage1981 said:


> Hi girls!
> I have such a dumb question I may be kicked out of this thread. lol. Does anyone have superstitions about sex the couple days after ovulation? Is there a way for it to ruin something that would have maybe started growing and attaching? I've never really thought much of it but my OH is really on me these few days and I think I o'd monday or tuesday but he convinces me each night still:) I think deep down I know it cant mess anything up, but am I wrong?
> Hope you are all doing well and enjoying your friday!!

:haha: that's a funny question! I don't know the definite answer to that one but I think it's fine to keep having sex after O. However, I do remember reading somewhere that if you've had previous miscarriages then sometimes you are advised to abstain from sex for the first trimester in case this brings about miscarriage. But I've read other stuff that says it's fine to have sex after BFP unless you start spotting afterwards in which case give it a rest. But I've never read that you should abstain from between O and when you get a BFP. In fact, I've also read that one study suggested 70% of couples get pregnant when they BD every day of the month - not sure why this is. Also, I've read so many different books and articles over the last few months and sometimes they give conflicting advice. Personally, I tend to be quite tired after a few days of marathon BD-ing around O time that I'm not really in the mood for it the next few days! Today I'm exhausted as we were up till about 1.30 trying to catch that little egg so I don't think there'll be much BD-ing around here tonight! x


----------



## Kylarsmom

hey ladies, just wanted to let you guys know I have 2 other theads goin on, One in TTC and one in 2WW Both called Halloween Testers! So since all you guys are testing around halloween too, you are welcome to join us over there too!! =)


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks ladies for responding to my silly question! I will assure you I am actually a college educated woman. Lol. It just seems that, you know, all that "jostling" around could maybe prevent implanting or something! 
If a BFP EVER graces my life again I am sure i'll refrain for the 1st trimester just out of fear of ruining it since i've lost before. I may actually wrap myself in bubble wrap and put myself on a strict bedrest! Haha. im going to be such a freak, hope my OH can handle me. 

Thanks for the invite Kylarsmom! I will be a bit ahead of the Halloween testers since im AF due about the 25th. Im not planning on testing at all unless I miss it cuz it comes every month!


----------



## Swepakepa3

That's a silly question that most want to ask about but just don't . Thanks for asking.


----------



## nypage1981

Leave it to me! Truth is- on here somewhere....I read a girl said you should only do it 1 day after O and then rest and "let everything settle". So, then I thought maybe i'd see further opinion on the subject matter. I agree with Kylarsmom though by thinking that whether or not its going to happen shouldnt depend on if you DTD after O or not....maybe just do it more gently:haha:

Hows everyone coming along with the wait? Feeling things hopeful or not hopeful?


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

I'm sitting here with a large glass of pineapple juice (supposed to help thicken uterine lining and improve chances of implantation) - and it's a sunny day outside - so today I'm feeling positive and hopeful. Yesterday I was feeling really tired and miserable and not hopeful at all. So I think this might be an indication of how it will be during the 2WW this time! Flitting from one to the other! :hugs:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Morning! 2 Dpo today! wahoo! My temp was way up today so that's a good indication I really did O 2 days ago, I was beginning to worry I hadn't because I was still cramping and still had a +OPK. But I read the surge can last days after actual O and to go based off temps. So that's what I did!! Feeling relatively normal, but I just got up. So who knows . Really going to try my hardest not to symptom spot this month. So anything that could be passed off as normal Im just not even trying to notice. Last month I drove myself insane with the ss


----------



## Swepakepa3

Still no AF yet for more.... however she usually arrives right on time... I have been extremely tired the last few days like ready for bed at 4pm..... But i'm not sure if thats cause of my leg and it takes alot out of me to walk around work all day or something else.... got giving up yet... just not very hopeful I guess.


----------



## Kylarsmom

when are you testing swepakepa3?


----------



## Leeze

ooh - swepakepa - being very tired is a good sign! Fingers crossed for you!

I'm going out this evening for a friend's birthday - she's about 5 months pregnant which is the same point that I would be if I didn't have the m/c in June. Hold out some happy thoughts for me that I'll be able to be brave and be happy for her and not feel sad and jealous x


----------



## jordansmum

hiya every1
im sure im around the same time im unsure though as its my first month im on 50mg of clomid i take this on cd 2-6 and my cycles are normally 28 days im on cd 14 now so im 2ww at the min would i test near any1 here? when you ovulate do u tell by your temp going up? plz help me im new to all this i have a son whos nearly 5 but he was conceived naturally looking for some cycle buddies 2 , this clomid is driving me insane haha good luck every1 ;-)


----------



## jordansmum

its around around the 30th af is due ;-)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Oh how sad Leeze, so sorry to hear, but just stay positive and think that this is your month! and it will all be worth it when its said and done and you have your own baby!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Welcome Jordansmum! You are about right on track with us in this group! AF is due 29-31 for me, with a 30-31 day cycle! You can tell by your temp going up , but it may go up numerous times, its supposed to stay up for about 3 days, but not always. Have you tried Fertilityfriend.com? It is free for the first 30 days, and you can plug in your temps and it will chart it for you, and tell you when IT thinks you ovulated, its pretty cool . Also-- See on my signature where it says how many DPO you are? Click that, and go to tickers, and TTC tickers, then enter your info (your lmp, your cycle length and your LP.) and it will tell you when you should of ovulated and how many DPO you are! Hope this helps! Good luck and check back with us frequently to keep us updated!!


----------



## jordansmum

yea will do deffo thanks for the warm welcome with not understanding it all i didnt know if i was around the same time so hoping for us all to be talking about pregnancy next month that would be great i so wish u all the best of luck av u all been bding every other day or have u been doing it everyday? is this ur first time on clomid? whens the best time to check if ur preg is it a couple of days before u are due or do u have to be over ? thanks again ;-)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Im not on clomid or anything other than vitamins. But we did it up til the day before O, periodically, as DH was sick, but we were trying for everyday but had a 2 day gap bc of him being sick, then we did the day before O then we stopped. You? Well it depends when you implant. Implantation takes 7-12 days, sometimes longer, so if you are a lucky one who implants around day 7, you could possibly test around 10 dpo. But if you are patient enough to wait, its recommended to test the day of your expected period, or anytime after. A lot of times when you test early, you may get a + and then have a chemical pregnancy. but if you hadnt tested early, you wouldnt even know, so some choose not to test early b/c they'd rather not know they had a chemical.


----------



## Swepakepa3

i'm going to wait for 10/18 thats when AF is expected


----------



## Kylarsmom

swepakepa3 thats only 2 days away!!!!!! I cant wait to see what happens with you!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

:witch: got me oh well.... Good luck
Ladies


----------



## jordansmum

me neither i hope its good news could do with some success stories to give me hope .. im on clomid i take it cd 2-6 and im on cd14 and my cycles are 28 days , so only 2 weeks i so hope this works ;-) i have a son whos nearly 5 i conceived him naturally but ever since we have not used protection as we wanted to get our family started but its never happened ;-( both of us have been for all the tests and everythings come back clear it dosnt make sence .. i had a mc 6 months b4 i got caught with my son i should of been 12 weeks but it died at 9 weeks doctors didnt believe me at my 12 weeks scan sure enough my feelings were right i knew there was something wrong its a mothers instinct plus the pain was pretty bad , have a d&c and it had started breaking up inside me and i actually started in labour as they left so much inside me not good ;-( wen i got caught with my son i was over the moon with wot i went through so just hoping i can give him a brother or sister he keeps asking for ;-) just thought id give u a little bit of my back ground also b4 i had the mc while i was preg they did me a scan a mmr i think where they put dye through ur veins i swear this is what caused mc due to it still sticking !! should of sued them as they were ment to carry out a preg test prior to testing! hope i havent rambled to much but to be honest i feel so much better getting all that off my chest!! goodd luck 2 u all this month lets all get into that pregnancy club!!! come on ladys we can do it !! how comes you dont take clomid? im not gunna test early would be upset if i got a chemical pregnancy so thanks for the advice there ;-) x


----------



## jordansmum

so sorry about that maybe next month will be ur month x


----------



## new bride

Oh Swepakepa3 I can't believe the :witch: got you. I really thought this would be your month.
:hug:

My skin has gone terrible, I've had a proper breakout on my face which I've not had for years. DH thinks its hormones, I'm more inclined to think its cause we changed to the thicker duvet on the bed and I'm prob sweating at night!!

Hows everyone else doing with symptoms??


----------



## Kylarsmom

10 dpo new bride!! YAY!!!! Cant wait for you to test!!!!!! =) 

Not really any symptoms here yet :( But only 3 dpo! The only thing is ive had continued abdominal pain since O. That probably doesnt mean anything though! Also sore bbs, but i had those when I O'd as well. So im just wondering why I still feel it, but that happened to me last month too, so im not getting my hopes up as high as i did last month just based on symptoms!


----------



## Swepakepa3

I have a massive breakout as well nice now... my facial girl told me it was hormonal but i went for blood work and everything came back normal.... oh well


----------



## Leeze

Swepakepa3 said:


> :witch: got me oh well.... Good luck
> Ladies

Aww - sorry to hear that, swepakepa. Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

new bride said:


> Oh Swepakepa3 I can't believe the :witch: got you. I really thought this would be your month.
> :hug:
> 
> My skin has gone terrible, I've had a proper breakout on my face which I've not had for years. DH thinks its hormones, I'm more inclined to think its cause we changed to the thicker duvet on the bed and I'm prob sweating at night!!
> 
> Hows everyone else doing with symptoms??

ooh - that sounds promising if you haven't had a breakout for years. Fingers crossed for you!

I'm only 3 dpo too so not really able to do symptom spotting yet. Funny, I also did have some slight abdominal cramps on 1dpo and 2dpo too.

Trying to stay positive over here, sending you all positive vibes for a lucky month (or next month for you, swepakepa!) xx


----------



## butterfly25

HI everyone, and newbie, Welcome!! 

Sorry Swepakepa3, Was wishing all the good luck I could!! 

So I'm about 4dpo and I don't have any symptoms...when do those happend around day 7 -9? I don't know and I haven't really looked it up yet. 

I hope everyone had a good weekend, and maybe this week I can try not to go crazy thinking about what day it is and how long till testing.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Idk, some people never have symptoms til after a BFP and others have symtoms from 1 dpo on!! so hard to judge just by symptoms. Last month i totally "felt" pregnant. I had all the same symptoms as i did when i was pregnant before. I really still have a sort of inkling i might of been and it didnt implant. i forgot the percentage but a lot of fertilized eggs do not result in implantation. but ill never know for so so theres no use worrying about it.
I am trying to not go crazy and symptom spot this time, but i dont have anything but abdominal pain now, not even sure if that means anything or not.


----------



## new bride

Right ladies, I'm sorry but i caved in!

I tested about half an hour ago and at first sight it looks neg..... but upon closer inspection i can see a (very) faint line. Obviously this sent me beserk so I've retested with a different branded test and I can also see a faint line.

Trying not to get too worked up, cause you really have to hold them up to the light to see these lines, but I am 11DPO and 6 days before AF so my HCG may just be low (and its the afternoon)

Oh god, please help me!!!!!! If this is my :bfp: i'll be such a good mum, I promise with all of my heart. I've never wanted anything so much!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

OMG how exciting! Pictures please!! We'll help you !


----------



## helloeveryone

new bride said:


> Right ladies, I'm sorry but i caved in!
> 
> I tested about half an hour ago and at first sight it looks neg..... but upon closer inspection i can see a (very) faint line. Obviously this sent me beserk so I've retested with a different branded test and I can also see a faint line.
> 
> Trying not to get too worked up, cause you really have to hold them up to the light to see these lines, but I am 11DPO and 6 days before AF so my HCG may just be low (and its the afternoon)
> 
> Oh god, please help me!!!!!! If this is my :bfp: i'll be such a good mum, I promise with all of my heart. I've never wanted anything so much!!!

Thats great news,when do you think you will tst again?

I think i might cave in and test early,ordered some IC friday ,so when they come i might test hopefully tomorrow.,,I'm only 10dpo but this waiting is driving me nuts..thinking and wishing every one on here gets there:bfp:soon..


----------



## butterfly25

New Bride, I sure hope you are right. Post a pic let us see.


----------



## new bride

Hi Klyarsmom

Well when I relooked at the 2 tests those little lines were definatley there and a little more prominent so I went out and bought a clear blue digital. See Below:

https://i911.photobucket.com/albums/ac315/mrsguest14-08-10/18oct2010022.jpg

:bfp::happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::bfp:

Now it all makes sense, that cold I had knocked me for six, the spot outbreak, the tiredness............ I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## new bride

Sorry my piccie is sooooooooo big x x


----------



## butterfly25

So where do you girls buy the pregnancy tests. Last month I bought first response and clear blue, but their pricey, so can you buy them elsewhere cheaper?


----------



## butterfly25

OMG!!! How exciting!!!:happydance: Give all baby dust...maybe your good luck will rub off on the rest of us. :winkwink:


----------



## nypage1981

CONGRATS NewBride!! Have a great 9 months!


----------



## Kylarsmom

OMG!! YAY new bride! I got goosebumps! Hopefully this is a lucky thread!!!


----------



## Cherrylicious

Hi ladies, can i join? i need a TTC buddy this is my 4th time trying, im 18, im 8dpo today and i've been waking up with hip/waist pain for the last 2 days, also VERY hungry could eat everything in the kitchen....hope this is my month!

Good Luck to everyone and lots of :dust:

Congratulations New Bride, hope you have a healthy 9 months xxx


__________________

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1285304400;1;30;14

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/SW6pp2.png

https://ticker.whenmybaby.com/ticker_ovcdn.php?v=8,0,0,2010-9-24,30,14,0


https://davf.daisypath.com/DM3Lp2.png


----------



## Swepakepa3

Congrats new bride!!!! Best of luck with everything to follow!!


----------



## Leeze

new bride said:


> Sorry my piccie is sooooooooo big x x

Wowee - that is so exciting!! And deserves to be a big pic because it's big news! Wishing you lots of joy and happiness ahead! :happydance:

And for the rest of us, let's hope you're our lucky charm! :flower:


----------



## Leeze

butterfly25 said:


> So where do you girls buy the pregnancy tests. Last month I bought first response and clear blue, but their pricey, so can you buy them elsewhere cheaper?

I bought some really cheap ones on amazon - you buy about 25 for £5 - I don't know if you can get them on the US site as this was from the UK one - but otherwise maybe ebay? x


----------



## Leeze

Cherrylicious said:


> Hi ladies, can i join? i need a TTC buddy this is my 4th time trying, im 18, im 8dpo today and i've been waking up with hip/waist pain for the last 2 days, also VERY hungry could eat everything in the kitchen....hope this is my month!
> 
> Good Luck to everyone and lots of :dust:
> 
> Congratulations New Bride, hope you have a healthy 9 months xxx
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1285304400;1;30;14
> 
> https://lt1f.lilypie.com/SW6pp2.png
> 
> https://ticker.whenmybaby.com/ticker_ovcdn.php?v=8,0,0,2010-9-24,30,14,0
> 
> 
> https://davf.daisypath.com/DM3Lp2.png


Welcome Cherrylicious

Let's hope they are early pregnany signs you're spotting! x


----------



## Kylarsmom

Welcome CHerrylicious! Sounds promising! im also verrrry hungry today! But i tend to go in spurts where i just eat a lot anyway, so who knows about that for me! today i have also been extremely thirsty for water. here's to hoping these mean something!!


----------



## nypage1981

Has anyone read that after ovulation if your bubbies hurt that actually means you are not pregnant and its a sign that your egg was not fertilized? I read that a while back and I always have sore bubbies after ovulation so am sad that they are right now:( I woulda been more hopeful if the soreness went away after O! Oh well, here goes symptom obssession.....


----------



## butterfly25

nypage1981, I don't knwo if I believe that or not because I didn't have sore bb's at all with my other two pregnancies, well not intil I was further along in the pregnancy, so maybe it's not true...so don't be too sad about it. I am 5dpo and mine are not sore, but I am looking forward to some symptoms but I hope I don't just imagine signs and their not really there...you know what I mean?

Welcome cherrylicious! The more the merrier. We are right on target with the other...but how long are your cyles? mine are long about 33 days.


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks butterfly but yea, I am actually saying that sore bbs before the BFP may actually mean that AF is GOING to come. Thats why im bumming cuz they are sore and that could mean that im not in for this month:( The lack of soreness when you are normally sore is more of a symptom i think....grrrrr!

What other kinda symptoms are you feelin right now? 5dpo I was just crampy. The crampy from O never really went away this time but super light and dull achy. Nothing too bad. Also I was sleeping my brains out and had the WORSE vivid dream i've ever had. Ugh. I shutter to think of it. Oh, and I cried that morning cuz my OH didnt seem excited to take my daughter and I to IHOP for breakfast. LOL. I laugh now but was a wreck about it then. hahahahaaaaa


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage- you were crampy well past O too?? Im starting to freak out that I may have Endo bc of all my crampyness last month and this month.. And also- i hadnt heard that about the boobs but it makes sense! my boobs never hurt in the beginning with my son and they hurt bad last month! And they have only hurt VERY slightly this month... maybe a good thing?


----------



## jordansmum

im on cd 16 and ive been in agony , pains seem to be coming from ovaries is this normal does any1 know? my cycles are 28 days thanks


----------



## helloeveryone

new bride said:


> Hi Klyarsmom
> 
> Well when I relooked at the 2 tests those little lines were definatley there and a little more prominent so I went out and bought a clear blue digital. See Below:
> 
> https://i911.photobucket.com/albums/ac315/mrsguest14-08-10/18oct2010022.jpg
> 
> :bfp::happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::bfp:
> 
> Now it all makes sense, that cold I had knocked me for six, the spot outbreak, the tiredness............ I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!!

Hi new bride just heard congratulations :happydance:hope you have a happy healthy 9 months,,


----------



## Kylarsmom

WELL--- Cramping feeling seems non-existent today, SO FAR. so thats good bc i was beginning to worry that was a whole other issue. But my bbs hurt now and im exhausted. i took my vits earlier and felt super sick to my tummy , even tho i ate breakfast before. But i also have a cough so maybe thats making me tired and feel crummy.


----------



## new bride

Thanks for your lovely replies ladies!

I'm sending lots of luck your way, and I'm keeping all of your baby dust safe. I've terrible cramps in my tummy, been there all last night and today but I suppose I'm just adjusting.

Keep well x x


----------



## butterfly25

Hi ladies...so I have had very sore bb's today. My husband hugged be before he left for work this am and oh boy it hurt. but i'm not crampy...haven't had any of that since O time, maybe a couple days and it was gone. I did notice i had a little bit of a gag reflex to brushing my teeth this am and I did that with my last pregnancy...so maybe it's a good sign...but then I think maybe I am just imagining that and all the signs...I jsut don't want to psych my self out....

So I'm 6 DPO today and I think implantation should happen anytime now and in the next couple of days...is that right? I hope to get some spotting...but well see. 

I hope everyone is good today and we'll have some good symptoms coming our way. :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

yea butterfly implantation is TYPICALLY day 6-12.. but it can take a few days to actually fully implant too =) good luck! ill be 6dpo tomorrow! Hopefully we both get some implantation signs soon!


----------



## nypage1981

Hello!
Kylarsmom- I have had annoying cramping since Ovulation yes. Its dull, and below belly button. I am beginning to wonder if its a problem too and maybe thats why im not preggo! It isnt so bad today but really dull. Wish it would just stop! Im pretty sure that in addition to my bb's being so sore must mean im just in that post O, pre AF stage:( Usually I think symptoms are supposed to be much less to mean that you are preggers. But what do I know- except that my bb's did not hurt for either of my pregnancies prior so thats what I go by. I have never ever implantation spotted before either but was so hoping for that cuz that would give it away for me!!! Didnt happen dangit. Hope you all get some good news so I can be jealous !


----------



## helloeveryone

hi everyone,
kylarsmom and butterfly25 i had some spotting 6dpo,hope you do too..
i'm now 11dpo and will be testing tomorrow if my IC's come in tomorrows post,i ordered them friday so hopefully they will be here....
does anyone think 12dpo is to early to test? i have heard that IC take longer to show up...anyway better go kids need to read there school books.....


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage1981 said:


> Hello!
> Kylarsmom- I have had annoying cramping since Ovulation yes. Its dull, and below belly button. I am beginning to wonder if its a problem too and maybe thats why im not preggo! It isnt so bad today but really dull. Wish it would just stop! Im pretty sure that in addition to my bb's being so sore must mean im just in that post O, pre AF stage:( Usually I think symptoms are supposed to be much less to mean that you are preggers. But what do I know- except that my bb's did not hurt for either of my pregnancies prior so thats what I go by. I have never ever implantation spotted before either but was so hoping for that cuz that would give it away for me!!! Didnt happen dangit. Hope you all get some good news so I can be jealous !

i know how you feel. i wonder the same things. like i feel similar to how i did last month and i wasnt preggo. so that makes me think something might be wrong. but then i think, I couldnt possibly know that bc its only my 2nd month off the mirena and only my 2nd month TTC. so i think maybe i was pregnant lst month too and it didnt implant. theres so many possibilities to what the heck is going on with me! its driving me insane!! =/


----------



## nypage1981

Kylarsmom-
Coming off the mirena it could be that you have new period like symptoms. I know after my MC I began getting reeeeeeeeeaaallllly sore bb's during PMS and had not had that symptom yet. So maybe you cramp on and off now between ovulation and pms.....you are right tho, it will take probably 4 months at least to know what you cycle and body is going to do that is considered normal now. Assuming you arent preggers by then:) Fingers crossed! 

Im just waiting for the month its perfect. I ovulate, BD the right times, feel tired but no boobie pain, implantation crampy and spotting at the right time, and BFP a week later. LOL. I hate all the "maybe this, maybe that, what if this,".....!


----------



## Kylarsmom

yes its so frustrating to not know whats going on with your own body!!!


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

I had cramping for each of the 3 months following my m/c in June, my Doctor said not to worry and it was just my body getting back to normal. I also wonder if we weren't looking out for these signs so much whether we would notice them at all. I'm feeling exhausted today so am going to get an early night tonight.

Lots of positive thoughts for our little eggs to have some happy and warm implanting in the next few days!!! xx


----------



## Swepakepa3

few more days til testing ladies!! good luck :dust:


----------



## Kylarsmom

thanks swepakepa3, good luck to you this coming month! you'll have to keep us updated!!


----------



## jordansmum

CONGRATS NEW BRIDE TO UR BFP ;-) lets hope we get a few more this month ;-)


----------



## helloeveryone

hi hope everyone is well,i'm felling a bit fed up,i was going to test today,but postman still hasn't turned up with my preg..tests yet..oh well will have to wait till tomorrow i will be 13dpo by then....
big :hugs: and :dust: to everyone... speak soon...


----------



## new bride

Hi guys

I slept for 11 hours last night :blush: and i still wanted to kill the alarm clock this morning!

Good luck _hello everyone_ for your testing day. I got my result at 11PO so I'm a fan of testing around then!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

good luck HELLO EVERYONE! Let us know!!


----------



## jordansmum

hiya every1 i tested this morning and got a messed up positive test yet this afternoon its negative , ive heard of chemical pregnancy results but wouldnt it be the same this afternoon? what do you guys think? thanks im only on cd 19 i think


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Jordansmum - Do you know when you ovulated this month? CD19 is pretty early to test unless you ovulated around day 10 at the latest? Sounds frustrating to get a positive test in the morning and negative in the afternoon. Was it a really clear line on the test this morning? Fingers crossed for you xx

New bride, I'm really excited for you and will try my best to join you in the first trimester forum if I can get myself one of those lovely BFPs this month!

I had a strange taste in my mouth this morning which I hadn't really noticed before, but I'm thinking it might still be a bit early for me to do too much symptom spotting!!! I want the next 7 days to hurry up now!!

Good luck everyone xx :hugs:


----------



## jordansmum

the 1 in the morning was quite clearish but this afternoon thre was nothing at all and im not sure when i ovulated i dont know much about the chemical result as im begining to think thats what it is now as its way to early i did the test because my sense of smell is loads better you know where the smell makes you feel sick to ur stomach yet no 1 else knows what your on about , if it was a chemical test thou surely it would of shown up this afternoon aswell?


----------



## Leeze

I'd say it's still worth hanging on in there and testing again in a couple of days if it felt like a definite line this morning. When is your AF due x


----------



## jordansmum

thanks af is due in about 11 days il have to wait a few days ;-(


----------



## helloeveryone

hi thought i would update you all ,i just tested and i got a strong :bfp:
I'm so happy but still don't quite belive it yet..........


----------



## Cherrylicious

helloeveryone said:


> hi thought i would update you all ,i just tested and i got a strong :bfp:
> I'm so happy but still don't quite belive it yet..........




CONGRATULATIONS!!! Hope you have a healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## new bride

helloeveryone said:


> hi thought i would update you all ,i just tested and i got a strong :bfp:
> I'm so happy but still don't quite belive it yet..........

OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

There must be something in the water!! This thread is a good luck charm, how are you feeling??

Fancy being my bump buddy?


----------



## butterfly25

helloeveryone said:


> hi thought i would update you all ,i just tested and i got a strong :bfp:
> I'm so happy but still don't quite belive it yet..........[/QUOTE/]
> 
> 
> OMG!!!! Congratulation!!!:baby: I hope you girls are good luck. I can't wait to test, but I'm holding off another couple of days.


----------



## nypage1981

Wow 2 BFPs!!! Congratulations ladies. That must be so awesome....Good luck with happy healthy 9 months.


----------



## Kylarsmom

OMG yay! 2 out of 3 that have tested were BFP! That's pretty awesome so far! Congrats hello everyone!! Who's testing next?? Im testing Tuesday.. i will be 12 dpo. Good luck guys!


----------



## Cherrylicious

I might be testing on Monday :)


----------



## nypage1981

Does anyone know the deal with using Ovulation strips to see if preggers? What would show first, ovulation strips or preg test? Im only wondering cuz Ive got a few ovulation strips left and no hpt and dont ever test early but in case i get curious and pee on a test strip, would the ovulation one be accurate? I know there is a website but wondering what you all thought or if you have any experience with using one and what it showed. thanks!


----------



## Leeze

helloeveryone said:


> hi thought i would update you all ,i just tested and i got a strong :bfp:
> I'm so happy but still don't quite belive it yet..........

That's amazing news! Big CONGRATULATIONS!! Exciting times ahead!! :happydance:

Am getting good vibes for this thread ladies!! I'm probably going to test on Sunday (10dpo) or Monday (11dpo) - I know they're both quite early but I don't think I can wait much longer!! 

nypage1981 - sorry, I can't help with the question about using OPKs to test for pregnancy

Fingers crossed for all those who haven't tested yet xxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

you can use them , they say they pick up HCG as well, check out this website.. peeonastick.com they have a section all about using OPKs as HPTs! Good luck!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Congrats helloeveryone!!! I'm impressed 2/3 :bfp: tooo bad it was not 3/3 :(


----------



## butterfly25

Oh, swepakepa, so sorry you were not the one that started us off with our 3/3 BFP :( 

I hope you ladies have a great nine months and have healthy babies. 

My plan is to test sat, but I might wait till tuesday since that's my AF day, well actually AF could be sunday, but either way, I jsut really want to be far enough along that there is a chance for aBFP...but I am the no will power queen so who knows...

Have a great four day weekend Kylarsmom. Hope it's relaxing. Mine last weekend was great I wish I could have more of them.


----------



## Cherrylicious

:bfn: for me today, but will be testing again on Sunday morning which is when my period is due....:dust:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Bummer Cherry, but its not over yet!


----------



## helloeveryone

Thanks for all your kind replies,hope this is a lucky thread and we go on to get lots more :bfp: i will be keeping a eye on you guys.....
good luck for any weekend testers......


----------



## Kylarsmom

any updates guys?? cant wait til testing day here, this weekend is killing me i just want to test test test!


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies! I had a wonderful day, my OH took the day off and we took my daughter to do a lotta stuff today. She was off from school. I didnt think about procreating for like, a whole day! lol. 

Back to it now. I didnt test with my OPK;s. Quite frankly im too afraid of the negative strip. Its like rejection. I have verrrrry sore nipples and i'd say that is my only strange symptom. They are so sore if you've been in other threads ive already said this in- i wanted to ice them tonight. I actually had my OH google- how to relieve burning nipples. haha. I dont believe its enough to convince me im preggers though.....oh well. On to another month! I love trying though and will send a lot of baby dust to all of you ladies. I look forward to the updates....Im due for AF on sunday or monday so will surely let you all know!


----------



## nypage1981

Oh and Swepakepa- what CD are you? I will look for you in another thread for the next month I think!


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

I felt a little bit dizzy yesterday in the shops so I'm hoping this might have been a sign! Still a bit early for symptoms though, I guess. Finding it really hard now. Want to know!!!! Planning to have nice weekend with my OH - maybe go theatre or some art galleries or something. Anything to try keep my mind off it! Probably will test on Monday, which will be a bit early but I think that's about the longest I can wait! Hoping to see some more of those lovely BFPs ladies. Keep them coming!!! xx


----------



## Cherrylicious

Hi Girls!

Thought AF was here this morning, had AF like cramps but it went away when i got out of bed still no sign of her or her cramps, hope she stays away and i get a :bfp: on Sunday/ Monday morning :)


Good Luck Ladies! 

:dust:


----------



## Kylarsmom

when r u testing again cherry?


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage, i have also considered taking an opk for an idea of what i'd get on and hpt... TOO SCARED!! lol
Sounds promising Leeze!! I havent had any symptoms like dizzyness or anything yet!! I am pretty sure you will get a BFP soon!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

nypage1981 said:


> Oh and Swepakepa- what CD are you? I will look for you in another thread for the next month I think!

I'm day 5 right now


----------



## butterfly25

Hi Everyone! I'm freaking out right now cause I got a :bfp:!! I can't believe it. It's actually a really good one the line is obvious even though its not a really dark line. I used an equate test +/- one.
I have four more test so I will keep testing the next few days to make sure nothing changes. 
The picture is really bad I can't seem to focus it good enough. I'll keep trying though, if you guys have anytips on how to get a good pic let me know.
I'm wishing everyone else the best!
 



Attached Files:







PA241013.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kylarsmom

Told you guys our thread was lucky!!! =)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thats 3/4 !!


----------



## Cherrylicious

Kylarsmom said:


> when r u testing again cherry?

I tested again this morning but :bfn: AF cramps come and go but still no sign, i shall have to wait and see, if she doesn't appear by next week i will test again! *Fingers Crossed* 


:dust:


----------



## Leeze

butterfly25 said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm freaking out right now cause I got a :bfp:!! I can't believe it. It's actually a really good one the line is obvious even though its not a really dark line. I used an equate test +/- one.
> I have four more test so I will keep testing the next few days to make sure nothing changes.
> The picture is really bad I can't seem to focus it good enough. I'll keep trying though, if you guys have anytips on how to get a good pic let me know.
> I'm wishing everyone else the best!

WOW!!

That's really wonderful news! Am so pleased for you butterfly! What wonderful and exciting times ahead!

Cherry, I hope you get that BFP in the next couple of days. It's not over yet!!

Kylarsmom - I'm in the same boat as you, can't bring myself to test yet. Am thinking of doing it tomorrow morning but not sure it's a good omen to do it on a Monday morning! No more possible symptoms yet. Am trying to prepare for the worse, as I was so excited and sure last month and then it was BFN.

Fingers crossed for more BFPs for this thread!! A very lucky thread so far!! Apparently men's sperm are stronger as the weather gets colder - I wonder if this is making a difference already! It's cold in the UK now anyway!! :haha:


----------



## Kylarsmom

REALLY Leeze? I did not know that about sperm being stronger in the colder weather! That is very interesting! I bet it IS making a difference!! As for me, testing Tuesday morning!! Let me know if you test tomorrow, or we could be testing buddies and test together Tuesday morning! I have another friend testing Tues morn with me! Maybe it will be a good day for us all!!


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies! Im due AF today or tommorrow so if its not come I am also testing on Tuesday. I was very very sick yesterday so im either pregnant or PMS is much worse this month. I dont feel like AF is coming though, and my bbs are just throbbing so im hoping to be preggers. Crossing my fingers to get some of the luck!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Good luck! fx


----------



## nypage1981

BAH! Not more than an hour after I was on here I got the horrible AF cramps. I now know its coming tonight yet or tommorrow:( I hate PMS my symptoms start after O and are very severe til AF. Tricks me so often. I dont know how im going to handle getting my AF this month...I was so sure:(


----------



## helloeveryone

butterfly25 said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm freaking out right now cause I got a :bfp:!! I can't believe it. It's actually a really good one the line is obvious even though its not a really dark line. I used an equate test +/- one.
> I have four more test so I will keep testing the next few days to make sure nothing changes.
> The picture is really bad I can't seem to focus it good enough. I'll keep trying though, if you guys have anytips on how to get a good pic let me know.
> I'm wishing everyone else the best!

CONGRADULATIONS....so pleased for you......looking at other threads This seems to be one of the luckyest threads....
here's hoping we gets some more :bfp: on here..
( GOOD LUCK everyone else...)


----------



## new bride

:dust:Wahoo!!!!!:dust:

Congratulations to my fellow BFP's. I've had a week to let it settle in and I feel fab! My hubbie is cooing around me already, really pampering me.

I did notice, almost straight away that I have stretch marks appearing on my tummy and my jeans feel uncomfortable. I've put them away and got all of my leggings out. I treated myself to some jumper dresses this week so that I can keep on trend and be comfortable (without it looking like I'm keeping a big secret!!)

I had a missed mc Jan 2009 and I had terrible hyperemesis during that pregnancy. I was very poorly and spent most of my time in triage on a drip. This is why its taken a while to settle in. The chances of me getting it again are 50/50 apparently but it took a while for me to be prepared to try for this baby.... because ultimately it ended in mc :cry:

Sorry didn't want to make the thread sad, just wanted to get it out there.

I'm willing you guys to get more BFP's x x


----------



## Cherrylicious

Hi ladies!!!

Still no sign of the :witch: but it feels like she's coming, cause i feel 'wet' (TMI) like if she's come but when i look it's just watery CM :/ could this be a sign of late implantation maybe? i just hope she stays away so i can test again :)


:dust:


----------



## Cherrylicious

Update: i just went to the bathroom thought AF was here but when i wiped it was a pinkish colour lasted just a few wipes, hope this isn't the :witch: :(


----------



## Kylarsmom

Cherry, Im feeling the same.. I feel like AF is coming =( I hope for our sakes she stays far far away!!!


----------



## helloeveryone

kylarsmom and nypage1981 just poped on to wish you luck for your :test: tomorrow,,
cherrylicious,, hope the :witch: stays away so you can test again,,
leeze,,good luck for you too.. when are you testing,,?

:dust::dust: to you all....


----------



## Swepakepa3

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Well ladies, still no witch and my temps sky rocketed today! I tested, and i THHHINK i see the faintest of lines. But i may have line eye. Still feeling crampy but not as bad as yesterday. Will be testing again in the morning! Good luck everyone else!


----------



## new bride

ooo Kylarsmom how exciting, do you have any piccies?


----------



## Cherrylicious

Hi girls!

Just to let you all know the :witch: got me :( hopefully i get my :bfp: by Christmas :)

Kylarsmom - Good Luck on testing again :)

Good luck everyone :) :dust:


----------



## Kylarsmom

New bride, i put some pics in the testing section-- gl though bc i cant really even see the line in the pics... =( 

Oh no cherry, so sorry to hear that! Good luck next month and I hope to be seeing your BFP next month!


----------



## helloeveryone

Good luck for tomorrow.....:dust: :dust:


----------



## jordansmum

hiya every1 cd 24 for me wooop not long now and i can test ;-) i phoned my gyn as i go dry wen we bed and was told that u can use ky jelly does any1 know if thats ok to use? thanks 
CONGRATS on the BFPS!! ;-) all the best x


----------



## nypage1981

Helloeveryone and Swepa- Thanks so much for the good luck wishes, they are so sweet!

I was due for AF 24, 25, or 26 i guess today. Nothing yet but im not going to test because I do have AF cramps a little. Well, they were really bad sunday, but not monday, and only very light ache today. So who really knows but I dont feel preggers. Hopefully next month, now, I want my AF to come now so I can move on already!!! 

Kylarsmom- good luck! Hope its bfp!


----------



## Leeze

Kylarsmom said:


> Well ladies, still no witch and my temps sky rocketed today! I tested, and i THHHINK i see the faintest of lines. But i may have line eye. Still feeling crampy but not as bad as yesterday. Will be testing again in the morning! Good luck everyone else!

Ooh - fingers crossed Kylarsmom - sounds promising! 

Sorry to hear the witch got you, Cherry. I hope next month is your lucky month!

I tested today and yesterday and both came back a definite BFN. I know it might still be too early but I'm preparing myself for the worse just in case. Not feeling any kind of symptoms either. :growlmad: 

Good luck to everyone who's testing in the next few days. I will probably test again tomorrow (and Thursday) - just in case - as I'm keeping that little bit of hope going that this might still be my lucky month!! xx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Good to hear from you Leeze, I feel like it's been awhile! SOrry about the BFN's. They suck! Hope that they turn into BFP's real soon though!!


----------



## jordansmum

WOOP WOOOP !! good luck KYLARS mum I so WISH u get a BFP keep us informed!!! i bet it is ;-) x


----------



## new bride

Kylarsmom;

I took a look at your tests, I'm hoping this is your BFP, any more news yet?


----------



## Kylarsmom

ugh idk new bride. test looked the exact same today. my urine was a little more diluted today than normal bc i got up in the night twice to pee. but still . and im really afraid its the antibody line or an evap. even though they arent that common on FRERs, it is possible. The only thing that confuses me is my temps are still really really high today. I just dont know what to think anymore. I just want an answer.


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Kylarsmom - that sounds like it would be driving you mad. Let's hope it turns into a lovely clear BFP soon!

I tested again this morning, another BFN. Feeling strangely positive though, normally I would be going crazy by now. AF is due tomorrow so lets see what happens. I think maybe the maca is helping me to feel less stressed, because I don't feel any PMS symptoms either and normally the day before AF comes I get really emotional (or crazy, or both!)

Come on those BFPs!! xxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hello ladies! You guys arent very talkative lately!! Anymore BFP's?!? My temps are still high today!!! So im testing again in the morning! Af is due today!


----------



## Leeze

AF got me today

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :cry:

sorry not been on such much last few days, work been really busy and am out later this evening at a concert

am gonna treat myself with a couple of drinks though

How are you, Kylarsmom - any more signs or clearer BFP? Am rooting for you!! xx


----------



## Kylarsmom

So sorry about the witch Leeze!!

Well, I am getting mega hot flashes, AND last night I started crying b/c I missed my son. (FYI, he was only in the next room sleeping, and I spend all day everyday with him..) LOL. But those could be PMS things too. But I didnt test this morning . Will be testing tomorrow though!


----------



## jordansmum

hiya i have 2 days until my af is meant to be due and my temps gone really high is this a sign of pregnancy or just af is due? i dont feel anywhere near preg ;-( and all tests are neg now ;-( is any1 else testing soon? x


----------



## Kylarsmom

jordansmum said:


> hiya i have 2 days until my af is meant to be due and my temps gone really high is this a sign of pregnancy or just af is due? i dont feel anywhere near preg ;-( and all tests are neg now ;-( is any1 else testing soon? x

ya its a good sign if your temps go up, but they are supposed to STAY up... Mine have been up for 3 days so im PRAYing they are still up tomorrow! Im testing again tomorrow! Good luck to you! When are you testing>


----------



## jordansmum

i will probably end up testing tommorrow aswell lol i think that you are as you had a faint positive didnt u? x


----------



## new bride

Any news ladies??


----------



## Kylarsmom

I'm out. temps went way down, BFNs, and blood when i wiped. Im pretty depressed but i'll get over it in a day or two. the thing that gets me is how can i have so many symptoms and such great temps and then BAM.. it makes me not want to trust my own body and next month i wont be able to read anything into it. GAH Mother nature sucks. Good luck to everyone else though


----------



## Cherrylicious

So Sorry Kylarsmom!! Hope November is our month!! hopefully we'll get our :bfp: by Christmas :) 


:dust:


----------



## helloeveryone

sorry to hear your news.....
I'll keep my fingers crossed for :bfp: next month,
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jordansmum

im on cd26 and ive lost loads of discharge and i never have done before so somethings worked but i think its a sign of af am i right does any1 know with me not losing this before im unsure thanks x 
so sorry kylarsmom maybe next month u will get a bfp ;-) x


----------



## new bride

FX'd for BFP next month Kylarsmom, you'll be joining us soon x


----------



## Leeze

Kylarsmom said:


> I'm out. temps went way down, BFNs, and blood when i wiped. Im pretty depressed but i'll get over it in a day or two. the thing that gets me is how can i have so many symptoms and such great temps and then BAM.. it makes me not want to trust my own body and next month i wont be able to read anything into it. GAH Mother nature sucks. Good luck to everyone else though

sorry to hear that, Kylarsmom. It's so frustrating, isn't it? I felt really sad yesterday but am feeling ok today. have been on a mission this morning to get lots of things to help with next month! I bought a CBFM on amazon, got some evening primrose oil, flaxseed oil, more maca, more pregnacare vitamins, more pre-seed, some cough medicine with guaifenesin in it and lots of grapefruit juice! I will not be defeated!!

How's everyone else, any more BFPs? xx


----------



## Matila10

Hi ladies, would you mind if I joined you? I'm on CD 5 (I think) and my husband and I have been trying for 6 months. I've been diagnosed with endometriosis, but I'm still hoping! I'm finally making a doctors appt tomorrow. I have two very close friends that both just announced they are expecting-without trying at all! Even though it shouldn't have that made me sad, it made me realize I need some support! I'm charting this month everything there is to chart! 

I have a question...did you guys count day 1 as the first day you saw spotting or the first day of full flow? Sorry if that's a dumb question! :flower:


----------



## Leeze

Hi Matila

Most of us from this thread have now moved over into the 2WW thread - "Thanksgiving Testing Group" started by Kylarsmom - come and join us over there

I think CD1 is the first day of full flow but I tend to get full flow straight away with mine so am not sure! xx


----------

